# Can fish get stuck in plants and die?



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

No, fish just have a way of trying to "bury" themselves before they die. I can't really explain it, I've just always known all my fish to do this, throughout my entire life. Not always of course, but a lot of the time. It's like they know they are dying and try to do it alone, out of the way or something. Ever since I started doing planted tanks, I've noticed they seem to like dying deep in an exposed root mass.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Usually they die then get pushed there by the current or they are sick and hide there till they die. I have seen my fish get stuck in the plants and they always get out. Even the really fat puffers. They might freak out for a second but they get out. I doubt the plants are killing them.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Church said:


> No, fish just have a way of trying to "bury" themselves before they die. I can't really explain it, I've just always known all my fish to do this, throughout my entire life. Not always of course, but a lot of the time. It's like they know they are dying and try to do it alone, out of the way or something. Ever since I started doing planted tanks, I've noticed they seem to like dying deep in an exposed root mass.




that just makes me sad (my cats did that too )


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

no they can't


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

my fish were doing that.. hiding out until they died.. happened when I had that parasite or bacterial issue with all of my fish last month. sad


----------



## art_t (Jun 8, 2008)

I too have noticed in the past that quite often before a fish dies it goes into hiding. I've noticed this on more than one occassion and I found it strange. 

Last night I saw my clown loach go into hiding in this small cave that I have in the tank. This morning he was out and swimming around, but I notice he's pale in color. When I saw him go into hiding, I was sure he would die. So far though, he's still with me.

I have to agree that they have a sense of when they're going to die and perhaps they want to die alone. Yes, it's very sad!

Art


----------



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

Perhaps it is a biological response; it would'nt be good for the fish's progeny to have a hunk of "bait" (body of the dead fish) hanging around to attract predators. ... just a thought ...


----------



## Kathyjuk (Jan 25, 2017)

I bought 6 rosy barbs at the weekend (Saturday). My water quality was at 97% optimum, pretty much the best it has ever been. The fish were fine, very active. But yesterday, when I did my usual head count, could only count 5 of them. Kept looking and looking from all sides of the tank. Was only when I looked down from the top that I spotted one tucked in under some leaves. No marks on its body, just dead. But I always expect to lose a few when new fish are added. So although upsetting was kind of expected. This morning, did a head count, and only counted 4. Then spotted a fish in exactly the same spot as the dead fish was yesterday. This one was also dead. Again no marks on body to suggest external body issues. I then noticed that my water spray bar was pointing down and was causing a strong force of water towards the plant. I did wonder if the fish were getting stuck somehow due to the force of water and somehow dieing. But have read earlier comments here about fish tucking themselves away if they know they are going to die So maybe that was the case, but seemed an odd coincidence. I have now redirected the water to its more usual direction, and will hope that I don't lose any more of my new fish for whatever the reason. 

Very sad though

PS During the afternoon, I lost another fish, so that's 3 out of my 6 new fish.  I even did a quick water check for ammonia yesterday incase the increase amount of food I was putting in to feed more fish had caused a spike in ammonia, but was still at 0.


----------

